
The rough transcript is devastating. How could Trump not know that? - ahmadassaf
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/09/25/rough-transcript-is-devastating-how-could-trump-not-know-that/
======
ry4n413
So dishonest..

“I would like you to do us a favor though because our country has been through
a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what
happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike … I
guess you have one of your wealthy people … The server, they say Ukraine has
it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think
you’re surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have
the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to
the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very
poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance,
but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it’s very
important that you do it if that’s possible.”

